# kick space heaters



## Eoin (Nov 18, 2004)

To whom it may concern
I have installed new kick space heaters under new cabinets and tied them into a pre-existing cast iron heater water boiler system. The kick heaters are by Turbonics and have an electric blower with a aquastat that fan the heat out when they get to the right tempeture. The problem is they are just not getting any heat. I have a feeling a lot of it may have been down to how my plumber piped them in but I'd like some advice. I have a detailed sketch of how it looks and can fax it on. Hope you can help me out. Thanks -Eoin


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Eion;
With out a lot of info on the design and operation of your system its pretty hard to trouble shoot a problem with your heat. I would first look at the possiblty of a air lock in the heaters, try to use the bleeder and see if there is any in them.
The circulator may also be a concern, as with the new heaters you may need more flow or pump volicity.
Check the boiler operation and see what its high limet is, it may be set to low this will cause a problem as well.

Bernie


----------

